# Fesplattencrash?



## mille (1. April 2004)

Hallöchen

Als ich gestern an meinem PC saß ist er mitten im Betrieb hängen geblieben. Nichts, absolut garnichts, ging mehr. Als ich den PC dann neustarten wollte, wurde meine Platte zwar von BIOS anerkannt, aber immer beim starten meckerte windows rum das Datein fehlen...
Manchmal kam auch ein Bluescreen in dem Stand folgende zeile: "UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME"

So das ich davn ausgehe, das der Bootsektor zerschossen ist.
Ich konnte auf die Platte von einem anderen PC auszugreifen, Daten sichern, und danach war die Platte kaputt. Ich kam weder mit DOS noch mit windows auf die Platte. Wenn ich die Festplatte zu formatieren, sagt mir mein Windows das es die Formatierung nicht beenden konnte.

So, nun hab ich dann FDisk gestartet und geguggt was mit meinen PArtitionen abgeht. Ich habe eine 20 GB platte mit 5 Partitionen. Die erste (C Partition ist die betroffenen, alle anderen Funktionieren noch. Auf eine Andere hab ich mir jetzt erstmal ein Windows installiert. Läuft auch, wie ihr seht 
Das lässt mich also vermuten das die Platte nicht physisch defekt ist, sondern lediglich ein Zuordnungsfehler innerhalb der Platte vorliegt.
Da ich aber nicht so der versierte Hardwarefreak bin, hoffe ich, das ihr mir sagen könnt, ob die Platte kaputt ist, ob ich die Daten noch einsehen kann (hab nur das wichtigste gerettet) und ob ich die HDD ohne Probleme weiter verwenden kann .... momentan klappt es...! aber ich kann halt auf meine PArtition nicht zugreifen!

MfG pornex


----------



## gothic ghost (1. April 2004)

*UNMOUNTABLE_BOOT_VOLUME*

hi,
der Bootsektor deiner Platte hat einen Fehler,
mit diesem Hex-Editor müßtest du das Problem lösen können
Sichere aber vorher soviele Daten wie möglich. 
Meistens bieten auch die Hersteller der  HDD's Tools auf ihren
Homepages an.


----------

